# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  "большинство вирусов пишутся под IE"???

## Shimpy

Услышала тут сторонний совет: чтобы не цеплялись вирусы, поменять IE (6-й в моем случае) на Opera, Mozilla и иже с ними. Дескать, "большинство вирусов пишутся под IE".
Объясните чайнику, насколько это соответствует истине? Это правда и угроза сильно снижается при смене браузера? :Huh:  
Антивирусная защита в моем компе пока хромает - просроченная с 2005 года прога, - только начинаю серьезно работать над этим вопросом.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Утверждение не совсем верное. Правильно было бы сказать:
1. Большинство эксплойтов (вредоносных программ, использующих уязвимости) расположенных на сайтах в сети Интернет, рассчитаны на IE.
2. Большинство троянов, выполненных в виде плагина к браузеру, написаны под IE.

PS. Абсолютное большинство вышеупомянутых эксплойтов не опасны, если вы используете IE 6 с установленными обновлениями.

----------


## Shimpy

Значит замена браузера сильно обезопасит? Или все-таки пойдут атаки других тварей, написанных под новый браузер?

PS Использую IE6, но без обновлений.

----------


## AndreyKa

Насколько сильно, зависит от того, какие сайты вы посещаете  :Wink: 
IE6 без обновлений использовать опасно.
Любой другой браузер новейшей версии будет в разы безопасней.

----------


## DoSTR

> 1. Большинство эксплойтов (вредоносных программ, использующих уязвимости) расположенных на сайтах в сети Интернет, рассчитаны на IE.


Добавлю, что в IE часто находятся так называемые "критические уязвимости", типа:
_Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на уязвимой системе._ - Иными словами запустить трояна на Вашем компьютере.




> Использую IE6, но без обновлений.


Даже, если бы Вы регулярно устанавливали по мере выхода все update для  *Internet Explorer*, то это по большому счету ничего бы не изменило:
Вот, что говорят цифры:
За 2004г.:
Цитата:



> Компьютеры пользователей, предпочитающих для работы в интернете браузер *Internet Explorer*, пребывали в опасности *98 %* всего времени 2004 года. 
> Пользователи *Mozilla и Firefox* были уязвимы в течение *15 %* всего времени 2004 года.


или вот за прошлый год.
В 2006 году Internet Explorer был уязвим 284 дня (_Прим._ 78,8 % всего времени 2006 года)

P.S.
Ставьте другой браузер (*Mozilla Firefox* или *Opera*)

----------


## NO-REG

Всё правильно расчёт на "большее" колличество "пользователь" по-этому: 
1) "софт" расчитан на определённую систему (Windows), который почти наверняка идёт со -в-с-т-р-о-е-н-ы-м- ИЕ
2) расчитан на "реактивность" заплаток (исправление после обнаружения дыры), а не проактивность (или профилактику)
3) расчитан на определённый "контингент" пользователей (обычные юзеры просто обожают кликать баннер на ввесь экран с надписью "Обнаружен ВИРУС!!! Нажмите на эту кнопку и всё будет нормально" или меланхолически менять "разные" настройки)

Но
а) методы реализации и контроля стеков/ошибок/нестандартных ситуаций (не)реализованы по-разному и по-этому "сторонние" браузеры не на "истинном" движке ИЕ чаще всего "некорректно" реагируют на различные мальвары-трояны
б) экслоиты эксплуатирую систему независимо от платформы  :Wink:

----------


## eech

Мое мнение: Тем не менее подцепить что-то Оперой менее вероятно. Особенно для пользователей, не любящих мудрить с настройками. Мозиллой не пользовался - не знаю. Но при желании и Оперой можно поймать заразу.

----------


## rav

Вопрос вовсе не в дырявости браузера, а его распространённости. Ведь вложения в исследования надо отбивать! Файерфокс тоже считался суперзащищённым, пока не стал популярным...

----------


## Dr. Deimos

> Услышала тут сторонний совет: чтобы не цеплялись вирусы, поменять IE (6-й в моем случае) на Opera, Mozilla и иже с ними. Дескать, "большинство вирусов пишутся под IE".
> Объясните чайнику, насколько это соответствует истине? Это правда и угроза сильно снижается при смене браузера? 
> Антивирусная защита в моем компе пока хромает - просроченная с 2005 года прога, - только начинаю серьезно работать над этим вопросом.


постораюсь в кратце высказать своё имхо. сам по себе браузер IE очень дырявый. почти каждую неделю находят новые дыры в этом браузере. вот и пользователи переходят на оперу. в mozilla не меньше дырок. сказать честно, я не вижу большой разницы между mozilla и IE. мне нравиться, что на мозиллу есть очень много различных плагинов. свой выбор я остановил на опере.

----------


## naik212006

> постораюсь в кратце высказать своё имхо. сам по себе браузер IE очень дырявый. почти каждую неделю находят новые дыры в этом браузере. вот и пользователи переходят на оперу. в mozilla не меньше дырок. сказать честно, я не вижу большой разницы между mozilla и IE. мне нравиться, что на мозиллу есть очень много различных плагинов. свой выбор я остановил на опере.


Согласен, что большинство вирусов пишется под IE.
Но всё - таки, при соблюдении элементарных правил безопасности можно работать и с ним (имхо, конечно). А подхватить виря можно и с Оперой, и с Лисицей. Сам пользую SeaMonkey 1.1.1 + фаервол Comodo + Dr.Web. Пока всё устраивает, ну и соблюдаю меры безопасности. :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

Сам заинтересовался этим вопросом и поиском нашел у нас на форуме несколько статей. Суть в следующем: Уязвимости находят во всех браузерах, но от уязвимостей в Опере и Firefox ни кто не пострадал в отличии от IE. Причина в оперативном выходе заплаток. Браузер - как и любая программа нуждается в настройке. Malware инсталлируется благодаря JavaScript и ActiveX. Firefox и Opera *ActiveX не поддерживают*, значит от этой угрозы защита 100%, *JavaScript можно разрешить только для избранных сайтов*, эксплойты мы тоже отчислили. Делайте вывод сами  :Wink:

----------


## alabama

Сложно насчёт большинства, помоему за последнее время в FireFox'е чаще находят критические уязвимости. Хотя с другой стороны ActiveX это по большому счёту одна большая дыра в безопасности.

----------


## to_be1

*Maxthon, а как насчет этого?*

----------


## drongo

> *Maxthon, а как насчет этого?*


Те же дырки эксплорера и тоже насколько я помню не возможно настроить для каждого сайта какие  скрипты выполнять , а какие нет  и чтобы запоминал   :Wink: Или уже сделали ?

----------


## TANUKI

*2 Maxim,
*
Как это Лиса Актив-Х не поддерживает?  :Smiley:  А как же она отображает сайты с Актив-Х?  

*2 Shimpy,*
Срочно займитесь защитой. Из бесплатных "дуэтов" рекомендую Avira Classic + Comodo Firewall. Из платный КИС 7 (антивир и фаер в одном флаконе  :Wink: )

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

А я вот пользуюсь IE7 с регулярно устанавливаемыми критическими обновлениями, отключенными надстройками, сценариями джавы, загрузкой файлов, куками+McAfee 2008 virusscan plus (с собственным файерволлом), и чисто пока. Дело не в браузере, дело в голове и руках.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Дело не в браузере, дело в голове и руках.


+1

----------


## TANUKI

> Дело не в браузере, дело в голове и руках.


ну пока человек это поймет, столько раз переставит систему и намучается с вирями, что ой-ой-ой  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

> Как это Лиса Актив-Х не поддерживает?  А как же она отображает сайты с Актив-Х?


А вот так, не поддерживает по определению  :Wink:  Чтобы поддерживала активХ, нужно IEtab скачать (( использует ваш уже установленный эксплорер) (https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/1419 )и настроить тот сайт, который хотите смотреть на движке эксплорера, дабы использовать  эту возможность  :Wink: В стандартном пакете эта добавка не установлена .

----------


## Макcим

> А как же она отображает сайты с Актив-Х?


Прекрасно. Ни разу с этим не было проблем.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> ну пока человек это поймет, столько раз переставит систему и намучается с вирями, что ой-ой-ой


Пусть найдет специалиста, который настроит ему всё раз и навсегда.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## yu_mor

> Пусть найдет специалиста, который настроит ему всё раз и навсегда.


для начала,  исключит рабочую учётку из группы администраторы

----------

